# Jack3d



## niko (Jul 16, 2009)

I am new here and wanted to let u guys know about a pre workout drink that i have started using.By USPlabs Jack3d I am not pushing this stuff u get it at gnc.I have tried them all,NO Explode,NO Vapor,ETC... This stuff by far is the best i have ever used it is cheaper than the others and has no fillers in it.
Doesnt make u have to take a sh!t 10 min. after taking it and the results are incredible. 

             I figured with times tough as they are and people short on $$$ u would apreciate the info.


----------



## J4CKT (May 17, 2011)

niko said:


> I am new here and wanted to let u guys know about a pre workout drink that i have started using.By USPlabs Jack3d I am not pushing this stuff u get it at gnc.I have tried them all,NO Explode,NO Vapor,ETC... This stuff by far is the best i have ever used it is cheaper than the others and has no fillers in it.
> Doesnt make u have to take a sh!t 10 min. after taking it and the results are incredible.
> 
> I figured with times tough as they are and people short on $$$ u would apreciate the info.



Definitely, I agree, I think its probably the most potent Pre workout i have tried.


----------



## ASHOP (May 18, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> Definitely, I agree, I think its probably the most potent Pre workout i have tried.



I'm not a big pre workout supplement guy but I'm going to try this myself.
Typically all I need is some good strong coffee and that all the kick I need.
Most of these supps like this leave me too jittery and jumpy.


----------

